# wax over tung oil?



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in the process of making 1911 wood grips and used tung oil on some Koa and it just didn't look shiny enough. Can I use wax over it? Or do I need to strip it down? I looked for wax finish on the search here but there was just way too many topics and I didn't want to go through all 2000 topics looking...any suggestions on this for a n00b grip maker?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What Tung oil did you use, and how much did you apply?








 







.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I used multiple coats of tung oil on a TC Hawken(black walnut) .50 many years ago. I periodically go over it with a coat of Butchers wax. Still looks like new. Black powder, water, nothing seems to bother it.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm in the process of making 1911 wood grips and used tung oil on some Koa and it just didn't look shiny enough. Can I use wax over it? Or do I need to strip it down? I looked for wax finish on the search here but there was just way too many topics and I didn't want to go through all 2000 topics looking...any suggestions on this for a n00b grip maker?


Are they smooth grips or heavily checkered -carved-ect.?
If smooth just keep applying more tung, and burnish them more with burlap then cotton cloths. if ornamental, then still give them more coats and do the same and expect to wax them several times as the last steps ok?:yes:

PS: if your using pure raw tung try switching to "polymerized" tung for better build and gloss ok? I've done several stocks with polymerized tung that when rubbed down give an excellent high sheen.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I used pure tung from Woodcraft. About 3-4 coats. Grips are smooth ebony. And another is Koa.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

ripjack13 said:


> I used pure tung from Woodcraft. About 3-4 coats. Grips are smooth ebony. And another is Koa.


Try the polymerized tung, you'll be glad you did. the mineral spirits sytem not the citrus solvent system!!

http://www.sutherlandwelles.com/products/tung-oil/


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanx..I'll check out that stuff this weekend.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

chemmy said:


> Try the polymerized tung, you'll be glad you did. the mineral spirits sytem not the citrus solvent system!!
> 
> http://www.sutherlandwelles.com/products/tung-oil/


Any specific one? they list four of them when I mouse over the polymerized tung and there's 2 that have the mineral spirits. Either the 
*Original Formula*

Interior applications only. Available in Sealer, Low, Medium and High Lustre. This formulation uses a highly refined mineral spirit solvent system.


OR the 

*Exterior Polymerized Tung Oil*

Exterior applications only. Available in Exterior Sealer and Medium Lustre. Formulated with our highly refined mineral spirit solvent, two ultraviolet guards and a mildewcide to protect the cured surface.


Obviously the grips might be subjected to outside weather, so shall I go with the Exterior product?

And thanx for the answers guys! you rock!


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

ripjack13 said:


> Any specific one? they list four of them when I mouse over the polymerized tung and there's 2 that have the mineral spirits. Either the
> *Original Formula*
> 
> Interior applications only. Available in Sealer, Low, Medium and High Lustre. This formulation uses a highly refined mineral spirit solvent system.
> ...


Absolutely!! exerior!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanx. Just ordered some.


----------

